
Google plans to bring password-free logins to Android apps by year-end - kjhughes
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/23/google-plans-to-bring-password-free-logins-to-android-apps-by-year-end/
======
avip
Seems natural extensions of nocaptcha, which seems to get little traction so
far.

